# Recipe For A Real Man's Sandwich



## tennsmoker

*Recipe For A Real Man's Sandwich*

*I have to pass this on to a few friends. It is awesome.*

*It's a killer sandwich, no I mean a killer, really.*

*The Absolute Ultimate 'Man Sandwich'*

*Here's what you are going to need:*

*I used a loaf of hard-crusted Italian bread, three rib eye steaks, 1 lb mushrooms, an onion, *

*Swiss cheese, Dijon or spicy mustard, horseradish, Worcestershire sauce,and some bacon.*

*


*

*First, hollow out bread...*






*Cook everything up*






*...try to leave the steaks a little rare, as they will carry over cook a little more in the sandwich*

*Shove two of the steaks in the bread*






*Sauce the steak*






*I like to have two halves of the sandwich different so I use half thick Worcestershire sauce*

*and half Dijon mustard and horse radish sauce plus...*

*...a layer of bacon*

*


*

*...a layer of Swiss cheese*

*


*

*...then try to stuff in as much of the mushroom and onion mixture you can - press down as needed*

*


*

*...then the other steak along with the juices from the pan*

*


*

*...a little more sauce*

*


*

*...top off with more Swiss*

*


*

*Put the top of the loaf back on*

*


*

*Wrap in butcher paper*

*


*

*...wrap in foil*

*


*

*...put a heavy cutting board on top to squish it down*

*


*

*...now, add more weight*

*...and wait ...and wait*

*


*

*I used 140lbs of weight and let it sit for 4 hours*

*


*

*Take weight off*

*


*

*...cut, serve, and enjoy.*

[h3] [/h3]

Timers: Total uh2: 10.47ms

Timers: Skeleton 38ms  Timers: Total uh2: 10.49ms  <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;URL=launch?reason=no_js_enabled"> <script type="text/javascript">document.write("");  SpaceID=978500271 loc=FR05 noad


----------



## nabo4u

Amazing! Might have to try this for the Super Bowl 


Jose


----------



## linguica

I love that Man-which. Although here in San Francisco, I've also see a few "women" that could handle it with no problem.


----------



## tennsmoker

WOW,

Liquica, that would be a "Lady-Which Sammich"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al

i am gonna try this also, expensive 3 rib-eye's !!


----------



## daveomak

That is a great looking sandwich......


----------



## tennsmoker

I would make it right now if i had the dumb bells, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## mdboatbum

Funny, first time I ever heard of a "shooters sandwich" was on an episode of "Two Fat Ladies". Yours looks amazing, and I like the round sourdough loaf better than the traditional sandwich loaf they used.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Dijon on a real man's sandwich? :ROTF


~Martin :biggrin:


----------

